# Leaving Meat/The Gutless Method



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

After this last couple of seasons of hunting I have a question for those of you that use the gutless method of bringing out your animals. 

How much meat do you bring out? Just the hinds and back straps or ALL edible meat minus the ribs and some neck roast? This may be a loaded question but I would really like to know.

The reason that I am asking this is that I have come across a couple of elk and deer that the hunter used this method on and on the 2 elk that I found they left 60% of the meat on the ground, the deer all they took was the hinds and back strap and left the front shoulders and all the neck meat. It appears in my eyes that they are only taking what is considered the best cuts of meat and leaving the rest. I am not saying that they wouldn't do almost the same if they were required to bring the whole animal out but leaving meat on the mountain is such a waist.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

Utah needs to adopt Alaskas rule: You must take all edible meat.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

Edible to me doesn't include the ribs.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I take the 4 quarters and the backstraps...


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I take all four quarters, back straps, tenderloins, and some of the neck muscle. About the only thing that I don't take are the rib/brisket.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I take the same as 400. not much left when I get done. To stir the pot a little what is stopping people who take the entire animal home from wasting just as much or more?


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

400BULL said:


> I take all four quarters, back straps, tenderloins, and some of the neck muscle. About the only thing that I don't take are the rib/brisket.


Same minus the neck meat. I wouldn't use it if I took the whole animal out so it would make little difference if I gutted it or not. The only reason I see to gut an animal is if you want the heart and liver or you don't have game bags and want to avoid having birds get to the meat.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

We take all the hinds, fronts, backstraps, neck roasts, rib meat, and then after we are done with that, we dig in and get the tenderloins. Not much of anything left when we are done. Maybe a little meat in the flank and a little meat between the ribs. 

Thank you!

FH


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

kind of depends on where I shoot it. Optimally, I'll take the back straps, front and hind quarters, and anything else that looks worth taking. But, if I blow up a backstrap (front shoulder, hind, etc.), I'm only going to take what wasn't ruined.


I don't mess with guts.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Anytime you de-bone in the field you will leave meat behind whether it is gutted or not. I guess it depends on whether or not you can get it out right then or the next day. Not gutting only saves you about 10 min of time.

We/I take AMAP, minus the small stuff you can only get in a shop with a table.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Critter said:


> After this last couple of seasons of hunting I have a question for those of you that use the gutless method of bringing out your animals.
> 
> How much meat do you bring out? Just the hinds and back straps or ALL edible meat minus the ribs and some neck roast? This may be a loaded question but I would really like to know.
> 
> The reason that I am asking this is that I have come across a couple of elk and deer that the hunter used this method on and on the 2 elk that I found they left 60% of the meat on the ground, the deer all they took was the hinds and back strap and left the front shoulders and all the neck meat. It appears in my eyes that they are only taking what is considered the best cuts of meat and leaving the rest. I am not saying that they wouldn't do almost the same if they were required to bring the whole animal out but leaving meat on the mountain is such a waist.


This does not sound like any real method? Like some have said I take all the quarters, loin and straps.... If possible I try to get some neck meat for just more jerky.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I usually haul the whole animal out, but on a couple of elk I have butchered the meat in the field. I take the four quarters, backstraps, and tenderloins. Neck meat and rib meat can be had by the critters, IMO. 

I disagree with the Alaska rule. Let a person eat what they want to eat. Coyotes, birds, bears, and others get a good meal out of the rest. We had a coyote come to our gutpile while we were still dressing the elk carcass this year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why are you guys leaving the neck meat? There is nothing wrong with the neck meat. Makes great burger! Makes great jerky! Sounds like a lot of meat wasted to me!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Front and hind quarters, backstraps and tenderloins. Don't make burger or jerky.
Vermon need to eat too. ;-)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I take the quarters, backstraps, tenderloins, and neck meat almost up to the skull. In addition, I rake the meat off the ribs but I don't go in between them. I try to only leave the giblets and the soup bones for the critters.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If a boned out deer weighs less than 40 pounds at a check station then they will open the bag and analyze all of the parts. Even blood shot hind quarters have salvageable meat so it is really easy to determine if someone has left a generous amount of meat on the hill. Necessary quarters on a gutless boned out deer are as follows: both rear quarters excluding calf meat, both front quarters excluding the forearm, both back straps, and tenderloins. So you should have 6 total pieces with decent cutting. 

Neck, Rib, and Brisket are not required, but just as mentioned before by SW they make great hamburger meat and stew chunks. 

A 1 shot kill or double lunger usually results in about 50lbs of boned out meat so a 10 lb buffer seems very generous for a boned out animal.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I figure that if you leave the neck meat on a elk you are leaving up to 50 lbs of meat there. What I don't understand are those that grind all their meat into burger and still leave half of the animal on the mountain. A medium size deer will fit into a day pack after it is boned out but I agree that a elk takes a couple of trips to get all of it out. Perhaps I am one of the hunters out there that are finding the lazy hunters that are leaving the meat but who knows. I do know that I like to investigate when I see the birds circling above something. 

As for those who haul the whole deer and elk home and then throw it away, I have no use for them either. They have the meat home and it doesn't take that long to take care of it or haul it to a butcher that can grind it up to donate it. Blood shot meat is something that you have to work on to clean up. My mom used to work on a deers ribcage for a hour cutting out the blood and meat that was damaged beyond looking good but all this meat was eaten either in a stew or a delicious BBQ sauce that she would make. 

My whole point of this post is to make some on here think when they are boning out their animals and what they may be leaving behind that can be used. I do like the law in Alaska where they state that all edible meat must be retrieved from the field.


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

When I have used the method, take it all, neck, most rib meat but leave the bones, back strap, all quarters. I don't lose anything that I would get at home with the carcass. And there is a law in Utah that you can't waste meat from a game animal.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess I don't shoot enough animals to be wasteful yet; I try and scrape every last bit I can for jerky. I even keep the hides and tan them. The neck meat is great for jerky as is the rib meat as long as you get it in a cooler quickly. Seems a shame to waste it.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I like Wyoming's law: all 4 quarters, both backs traps and both tender loins. That is all that is required and that is the majority of meat and is a good minimum standard. It can be measured and enforced easily. Some of you guys and your large necked elk have me chuckling. If you want to take every last bit of meat then good for you, but a guy packing in with horses or backpack can have a heck of a time haulin out every piece of gristle on a critter. Probably not an issue for the road hunters around here but think outside yourself. Set a minimum and leave it be. Everyone wants to legislate every dog gone breath we take any more. Dismount for that high and mighty horse you are riding and let it be!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Not true Airborne, the WY law is still leaving a large portion of meat. There is close to 50 lbs of rib and neck meat on an average size bull or mature cow, most cows yield 200 lbs of meat and big bulls 300-320 lbs of meat. There is no excuse other than laziness to leave and waste meat from an animal.

If you know what you're doing, getting it all is no chore.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

If it's cool I'll take out out most of the elk in pieces; the 4 quarters with the short ribs and the neck. If it's hot I will bone it out.

Uh...I'm not a fan of the gutless method. Makes it difficult to get at the heart, liver, thymus (sweetbreads) and tongue. 

I don't care one way or the other, to each his own; just follow the rules.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30367-elk-ribs.html


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I use the gutless method most of the time and we take nearly everything-back and front legs, backstraps, rib meat, neck, and tenderloins. You can get the tenderloins out using the gutless method if you are careful. I never leave the neck behind either, on an elk the neck can be a huge chunk of good meat-we roast the whole thing until the meat is falling off the bone and pick it clean. I will usually take the heart for my dog to eat, I've tried and tried and I just can't get into organ meat. Gutless doesn't mean wasting meat, it just means a quicker cool-down in warmer weather for me!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

So high desert elk, are you going to legislate that I finish my plate every time I sit down to eat a meal? Are you going to make sure I eat a proper serving of vegetables as well? how big a soda i can drink? Americans throw half of their food away every day, and we are still a fat people! I love the idealistic world ya all live in, I make my home in reality. And please don't lecture me on the amount of meat an elk carries, this ain't my first rodeo partner.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Only done it one time, and it was on my brother's bull this year. We took the 4 quarters, back straps, tenderloins, and a little neck meat. 

Could we have come back for another load and got more meat? Yes. Do I feel like I "wasted" anything or did anything unethical and/or illegal? Unequivocally no!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

50 pounds of neck meat? Wow! Must be a big Elk.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I gotta say this is a pretty good thread. Lots of variables. I guess at the end of the day, it boils down to the law of the land as a minimum with personal ethics as the final determination of what gets used and how. I tend to use the majority of the muscle tissue, but I don't like or enjoy organ meat. I don't feel unethical even though I might leave some "meat" that others might use. I have run into a few carcasses this year and haven't seen anything that I considered out of line. As far as legal restrictions, I personally prefer to leave as much to personal choice as possible, therefor, I'm against the Alaska style rules.-----SS


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Springville Shooter summed it up very nicely, that is a fair, thoughtful, and just approach. Legislating our high moral standards to everyone is not the right approach. Next thing ya know there will be folks demanding you eat every internal organ including the intestines, tan the hide and have to wear it three days a week, make weed eater cord out of sinew and use the bones as your gardening tools. If you don't do that then you are LAZY!!!

Just curious but where are you guys finding these monster bulls with their huge necks!


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I have used this method many times and find it quick and effective for cooling purposes. I honestly feel it saves meat. By quick butcher and bone removal the chance of bone sour is reduced. Odds are spending a hot august afternoon hauling out a whole elk the fronts will be sour by morning if the bones are left in. And I don't need to pack bones or gristle on my back only fine tasty meat.
I also don't think we need more laws only to be interpreted by the officer in the field.

Spry


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting discussion... 

How is the total yield after some of y'all are done with the wirewheel?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've never done the gutless method, pulling all the guts out to get the body cavity cooling had never really bothered me too much.
I did have to quarter & bone out the spike elk that I shot this year. We stood over that carcass & if it was pink it went in the pack. We took everything, between my buddy & I we made 2 trips with packs of 60 to 70 pounds each. That being said, once we got home and started the final butchering we didn't end up using all of it and quite a bit was discarded during trimming... much of what was discarded were the pieces that we so meticulously cleaned out the smallest crevaces. When it was all trimmed and packaged I ended up with maybe 150 pounds of meat in the freezer. 
Knowing now what I will actually use & what I will end up discarding anyway... I'd rather leave it on the mountain for the critters to benefit from it rather than stink up my garbage can.
I'll be taking the hind quarter, front quarter, backstraps, and tenderloins. The mountain can have the rest.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I took the lungs and the kidneys from a spike a couple years ago. I was only a couple miles from the road. What's another 6 or 8 pounds.

The biggest neck I ever had was from a bull moose, 53 lbs. I don't think I ever had an elk neck over 40, I'd have to look at my notes. I have a sausage recipe especially for elk necks. It's called Elknecko....really good.

see: page 2 of http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-2.html#post162007

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> 50 pounds of neck meat? Wow! Must be a big Elk.


Actually he said "50lbs of neck and rib meat"


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Airborne, what does legislating have to do with anything? Or your monologue rant for that matter? Simple fact is that there is a large portion of meat being left behind by taking just the front shoulders/legs and hind legs cut off at the ball and socket joint. 

But, by some of your comments, it does sound like its your first rodeo there hand.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I did the gutless method on my mountain lion.


 just sayin'


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks wyogoob. Someone actually read what I wrote. 

25 years spent in meat processing has shown me a thing or two. I can tell some horror stories of the trash people bring in to get cut up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Thanks wyogoob. Someone actually read what I wrote.
> 
> 25 years spent in meat processing has shown me a thing or two. I can tell some horror stories of the trash people bring in to get cut up.


Cool, we should have coffee.

Butchering, a thankless job.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I just performed the gutless method twice in the last three days helping my dad and brother in Idaho. All four quarters, two backstraps, two tenderloins, every bit of neck and brisket meat. I used to get everything off the ribs including in between them but I found that I end up throwing most of it away when I grind it. Now I just take the thicker rib meat especially towards the front leg and then leave the rest. I sometimes will take the heart and liver as well. You just have to cut in between a couple ribs, cut through the cartilage that connects them to the brisket, fold the ribs back, reach in and grab them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I started doing the gutless method on antelope, because as delicious as those critters are...gutting them about makes me puke. After realizing how clean, fast, and efficient it was I pretty much only do gutless now--unless the animal dies in a place that getting it out whole is no problem. 
I regularly take a good portion of the neck (not all, but often most) as it makes great burger. I often take rib meat too, depends on my whimsy and if I have a saw handy. But I will still remove the rest of the meat in the gutless fashion first. 
I typically get around 35-45 lbs of boneless meat from an antelope, 60-110 from a deer(buck or doe makes a big difference), and on elk it is a total gamble. I love shooting calves so that can be anywhere from 30-80 lbs; shoot the occasional adult cow but those can vary like crazy! some have only given me 120 ish, others nearly 300 lbs; spikes about 200 or so. The two big bulls I've been involved with my wife's this year gave me just under 350 boneless (gutless method too). The other bull (my dad's) we got out whole and dropped off at the processors. He was a HOSS hog for sure. The hang weight at the butcher shop (carson's meats in AF) was 947 lbs. This without the head, cape, or forelegs. Call it what you will, but he has the bill! Taxi had to use the largest elk form and still add 2" of clay everywhere to make it fit the hide!
I think that whether you use the gutless method or not, the method won't change how much meat you put in the freezer.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Someone told me to stop leaving the neck and to cut it into pot roasts and slow cook it in a large cooker. Then, take it out and pressure cook it for 15 minutes and then put it back into the stock/broth and cook it another hour. I'm going to take their word on it and keep the neck next year. Other than that, we have the "eight piece" rule in our camp for elk if we can't get the whole thing out which is generally the case. Both tenderloins (2), backstraps (2), front and hind quarters (4). Deer I try to haul out whole but will bone the front and hind quarters out, take the backstraps and loins, and if not caping it for a mount put the "junk" in a ziplock bag. Either gutless or gutted, I think it takes the same amount of time in the field, just depends on if you have access to the animal with a vehicle, horse, or mule.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

High Desert Elk, it's put up or shutup time pardner, let's see some pics of those big necked elk you are killing. And since it's so easy to call into question someones experience on the internet let's go ahead and see some pics of the many many elk you have killed to gain all of your elk experience. I am not doubting you, I don't know you, but don't call into question my experience unless you are willing to back yours up. I don't like posting pics online but you can email (PM) me a few pics of some big necked elk you have taken and I would be more than happy to share pics of the elk I have killed over the last decade. Maybe that will cure you from calling out folks online you know nothing about. So are you game?

I love internet hunting forums--claims can be substantiated easily with photo evidence. Don't talk trash unless you can back it up


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

High Desert Elk said:


> Thanks wyogoob. Someone actually read what I wrote.
> 
> 25 years spent in meat processing has shown me a thing or two. I can tell some horror stories of the trash people bring in to get cut up.


I have actually had hunters bring in their game with everything intact.Guts and all.One fellow brought me an antelope he had shot 3 days earlier with guts still in it:shock:.Also some bring in their *boned out meat * to finish cutting,and to this day I think they used a chainsaw to do it.

Horror stories is mild,some should not be hunting if they dont know how to take care of their meat.(And they wonder what happened to all that GOOD MEAT they brought in.)uke:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

After seeing what some people take into the butcher, is there any wonder why many don't keep the whole animal? Judging by what I saw in a butcher's locker yesterday, I'd wager far too many people have no clue how to deal with dead animals or they enjoy eating garbage. 

Unless the truck is close, we always go gutless and debone them. It gets them cool and easier to manage. We use high quality, dense weave cotton sacks-- 50lb flour sacks work great. The mule deer buck I shot on 1000 Lakes last year produced 107 lbs of de-boned meat. The Buck I shot in WY this year produced 94 lbs of boned meat. Had to pack both off the mtn in one load each. Couldn't have done it in one trip if I'd have left the bone in each quarter. 

The hind meat of deer comes off in one piece if you know what you're doing. Elk can come off in one piece, but 2 pieces are more manageable. If you take the backstrap, starting at the rear, it peels off well into the neck. Then there is a large roast on each side of the neck. The neck roasts come off very easily in a large piece and only weighs a few extra pounds on a guy's back. Until 8 or so years ago, I always ground the neck into burger, but after slow-cooking one in a crockpot it just might be my favorite part of the animal. Falls apart. Just my opinion.....


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

To each his own. I don't see any reason to get hostile or angry over another persons opinion. I don't do gutless because it doesn't make sense for what I want to accomplish. I enjoy heart and liver, I also like to take the cull fat to use when roasting meat over open fire. All of these are lost in the gutless method. I try to do the ribs, but they're not very good; I'll keep at it though till they look like Goob's. I also feel like to get everything I want, even without the "guts" that I harvest, I'm basically taking the entire animal apart anyway so if I did do gutless, I wouldn't be saving any work really. 

The animal gave it's life so I could eat it. I'm going to take everything reasonable for use and use it, including the hide and, if I can, some bones for soup. I'm sure the guys who do gutless or don't take everything I do feel the same way. Just different goals; some people don't eat guts, or want the leather. 

I would however question someone that didn't take the front quarters, which I think the OP said he came across a deer in such a state.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the gutless is boring. Let talk about gutting now that the art I look forward to. that the fun part with pulling the trigger. it cool when people look at you when your driving down the road with your game and your hands all bloody.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess this question is more for Packout and High Desert Elk, or anyone else with some professional meat cutting experience. Do you have any pictures or diagrams that show where all the "choice" pieces of meat are located? This is a serious question, I'm not trying to be a smart ***. I have hauled out several animals using this gutless method, and I am just curious if I am missing anything that others would likely take. 
A picture or diagram would also be a good helpful tool for new hunters or guys who are interested in trying the gutless method.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Look up USDA meat charts,they show beef diagrams,but should work for you.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> To each his own. I don't see any reason to get hostile or angry over another persons opinion.


In all sincerity, many people become hostile over hunting opinions. If anti hunting folks hear (or read) that we are leaving a large percentage of edible meat in the field, that will fuel anti hunting sentiment.

I have long heard that there are people who are pro-hunting, and some are anti-hunting but a large part of society is undecided. Their decision will be greatly influenced by our actions. I believe we are all done a disservice when hunters admit to leaving large amounts of meat in the field - even if it is for the critters. Then again, I now live in Alaska, if I left rib or neck meat on an animal - I would be fined.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Seems like the lbs of meat is a little high that some of us our posting. I would like to know the amount of lbs placed in the freezer. How much of this meat is then used or thrown away. Some of the numbers means you would be eating a lb of meat per day for a whole year. There is more waste if it just sits in the freezer getting freezer burn. Just another variable to think about.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Brookie, I don't know if you were directing that at me, but seriously ask some people who know me (huntingbuddy419 on here is a good friend) I eat game daily, 1-2 lbs typically. This year between mycow elk and my wife's bull I got over 500 lbs of meat in the freezer, so while I had a muzzy deer tag and saw many young bucks, I didn't pull the trigger 'cause the freezer is already full! I didn't get a spike tag for the muzzy hunt and instead will just be the helper/spotter/camp chef. I have also been giving away meat this year to those that need it, because I like to unwrap the last of last years packages about the beginning of September or so.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

"Gutless Method" on a bull we took last September. Quarters, backstraps, and misc other meat prior to final deboning and packout. This is how we keep it clean. 

I think there is another thread out there about how to take care of meat in the field or hang it or something like that - this might help explain my post on that. The meat poles will be hanging behind the bull about 20 yards away once we got to that point.

If anyone has any questions, let me know - don't really think I have to prove myself anymore...

Cheers.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

High Desert nice job!!:thumb:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> "Gutless Method" on a bull we took last September. Quarters, backstraps, and misc other meat prior to final deboning and packout. This is how we keep it clean.
> 
> I think there is another thread out there about how to take care of meat in the field or hang it or something like that - this might help explain my post on that. The meat poles will be hanging behind the bull about 20 yards away once we got to that point.
> 
> ...


OK, one question. How did you get the lungs out? :grin: just kidding

A few pointers:

1) Get the important stuff, the guts, off the mountain and in the cooler first. That other stuff will be fine, will get tenderized hanging in a tree. And besides, flies, bears and wolves go fer the guts first.

2) Put yer liver and yer kidneys in separate bags. You'll ruin their unique flavors if you throw them in with something else.

3) Whack the lungs repeatedly with a big stick. They will flatten out and take up less room.

4) It goes without saying but I'm gonna say it anyway; cut the tongue out before rigor mortis sets in.

5) Elk small intestines make great casings. The small intestine averages around 24-feet long on a bull elk. Cut them in 6-foot long sections and turn them inside out with a length of bailing wire, barb wire or a willow stick. Turning intestines inside out without a garden house is a lost art. I may do a YouTube video on the procedure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One can still enjoy organ meat using the gutless method. Two organs come to mind; the thymus and the testicles.

The thymus could be the best-tasting part of a big game animal, as good or better than the cheek meat. Just cut the brisket off and the thymus is in there.....somewhere. I think that's why brisket tastes so good; it has all or part of the thymus in it. Usually on an elk the thymus gets ground up with all the rest of the scraps and trimmings....to improve the flavor of the burger, my guess.

The thymus is also called sweetbread. How delightful is that?



Beautiful:


I leave big game testicles in the woods, gutless or not gutless. Elk nads - they're awlful.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

mmmmm, thymus, mmmmm


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

wyogoob - got them and the heart out when we cut some elk ribs to bring back to camp for dinner that night. They were already deflated because of the double lung hit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The rules for going gutless are not carved in stone.

It's OK to extract the tenderloins from the inside of a big game animal. You will not be thrown out of the "Going Gutless" club or crucified on Monster Muleys.

Here's how its done:

1) With a short-bladed knife cut a 6" long slit about 4" south of the last rib.

2) With one hand pull the hide down and with a second hand roll the kidneys off of the tenderloins.

3) Using your third hand push as much of the small intestines off of the tenderloins as you can.

4) Then cut the tenderloins off the backbone with your fourth hand. Be careful that the tenderloins don't touch any guts when you pull them out.

Note that most elk tenderloins are about 11" long. Call me crazy, but somehow they fit through the 6" long slit. 

.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Wyogoob - I like your previous posts, but I still can't get into organ meat. Maybe someday, but not today.

I've been doing the gutless method for the past 6-7 years. Hind quarters, front quarters, straps, tenderloins, and neck meat. I typically don't do much with the flank or brisket. By the time I get it home, most of those parts get chucked in the trash anyway. I used to cut off all sorts of small, miscellaneous chunks and throw them in the game bags, but I find that most of that gets chucked in the trash during my processing. A lot of my hunts during these past 6-7 years have been pack in hunts, so typically I'll bone everything out on the mountain to save weight in the pack. Nothing worse than carrying excess weight out that you are never going to actually use. I still don't know how/why people drag animals out whole! I guess it's intimidating to many to bone out an animal, but with all the information out there on the web (shoot, we have Wygoob right here too), there's not much of an excuse not to learn how. That is, unless you physically enjoy lugging a whole animal out of the woods, red-faced and beat once you get to the truck - not to mention what the animal looks like! 

I'm a firm believer that just about any game animal can taste good it you treat it right after the shot. I get funny looks from people when I tell them that antelope is right up there and almost on par with elk. How you shoot and take care of it after the shot is paramount. People that come to my house for dinner ALWAYS know that it's not beef on the table, and 95% of them leave with a different opinion of wild game and how good it can actually be. I take a certain amount of pride in that and hope that, in some certain way, it leaves people with a better opinion of hunting in general.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

One of the elk we killed this year we hung it in a tree and came back in the morning and we scared a bear off from it. the bear didn't go for the guts first. but was eating the meat on the rib cage. One of the best experiences I've had hunting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Brookie said:


> One of the elk we killed this year we hung it in a tree and came back in the morning and we scared a bear off from it. the bear didn't go for the guts first. but was eating the meat on the rib cage. One of the best experiences I've had hunting.


I guess that makes sense. I've been saying all along how good elk ribs are.

Any pics? trail cam videos? YouTube videos? Bear DNA? Witnesses?

If there are witnesses, would they be interested in the UWN Witness Protection Program (UWNWPP)?

TOP OF THE PAGE!!!!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Wyogoob - I like your previous posts, but I still can't get into organ meat. Maybe someday, but not today. I understand Scott, now tell me about your childhood.
> 
> I've been doing the gutless method for the past 6-7 years. I did my first gutless in 1986. No internet forums then. Somehow I got through it. Hind quarters, front quarters, straps, tenderloins, and neck meat. I typically don't do much with the flank or brisket. By the time I get it home, most of those parts get chucked in the trash anyway. I used to cut off all sorts of small, miscellaneous chunks and throw them in the game bags, but I find that most of that gets chucked in the trash during my processing. Very true. I throw all that miscellaneous stuff away, leaves more room for guts. A lot of my hunts during these past 6-7 years have been pack in hunts, so typically I'll bone everything out on the mountain to save weight in the pack. I can not bone everything out on the mountain; I only get one tag. Nothing worse than carrying excess weight out that you are never going to actually use. Well, I can think of a lot of things that are worse. I still don't know how/why people drag animals out whole! I guess it's intimidating to many to bone out an animal, but with all the information out there on the web (shoot, we have Wygoob right here too), there's not much of an excuse not to learn how. That is, unless you physically enjoy lugging a whole animal out of the woods, red-faced and beat once you get to the truck - not to mention what the animal looks like! I physically enjoy lugging a whole animal out of the woods, but I'm not red-faced and never had one beat me to the truck.
> 
> I'm a firm believer that just about any game animal can taste good it you treat it right after the shot. I get funny looks from people when I tell them that antelope is right up there and almost on par with elk. How you shoot and take care of it after the shot is paramount. People that come to my house for dinner ALWAYS know that it's not beef on the table, and 95% of them leave with a different opinion of wild game and how good it can actually be. I'd like ta have a nickel for everytime Mrs Goob said that! I take a certain amount of pride in that and hope that, in some certain way, it leaves people with a better opinion of hunting in general.


I trying to cut back on my caffiene intake, but its tough.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I was taught respect for game animals. I was taught never to even shoot AT anything you didn't intend to eat and I was taught to go to any length necessary to retrieve and bring out any game you killed. This I was taught by my father and grandfather. I have no respect for anyone leaving meat to rot in the field. If you can't get it out then don't kill it. Pure and simple, RESPECT.


----------

